# Virtual Memory Error with one game, boggled 3 minds already



## caLeBBBTEmp (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey,

A couple days ago I tried to load Lineage 2 in the morning and I got a critical error that I had insufficient virtual memory. It said to free up more hard drive space to fix the problem. I did this, still got the error.

After talking with a few people I downloaded some anti-virus software and adaware SE and then proceeded to clear off all spyware/adware/viruses. Attempted to load the game again, still got the error.

So I tried removing my page file by selecting "don't use virtual memory" and then reloading a fresh page file with 1500mb allocated. I still got the error.

I tried setting my virtual memory to allocate 4000-4096mb. I still got the error.

Finally I reformatted my entire system and reinstalled Lineage 2 from scratch and downloaded all the patches again. I just tried to load it, and I got the critical error that I had insufficient virtual memory.

Nothing else does this on my PC. I have lots of games I've tested before and after the reformat and they all run fine with no errors. Lineage 2 for some reason keeps having the insufficient virtual memory error, and I have no idea why. I've never had this problem in 7 months of playing.

Does anyone have any clue why it would be doing this? I could understand it doing it before the reformat, but after? A reformat is suppose to solve all the problems.

Is it possible that maybe my hard drive is bad so it does this? I don't think this is the case since only Lineage 2 has the problem, but I wanted to ask anyways.

If anyone has an idea please post it, I would greatly appreciate the help.

caLeBBBTEmp

------------------------------------------------
OS: Windows XP 5.1 (Build: 2600)
CPU: AuthenticAMD PentiumPro-class processor @ 1531 MHz with 1023MB RAM
Video: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900 (6177)

Insufficient Memory.
Please check the Virtual Memory Option and avilable hard drive space.
You can check them by going to : Control Panel->System->Advanced->Performance->Settings->Advanced->Virtual memory.

History: FMallocWindows::Malloc <- FMallocWindows::Realloc <- 00000000 -703751320 FArray <- FArray::Realloc <- 448901997*8 <- FUnrealfileSummary<< <- LoadSummary <- ULinkerLoad::ULinkerLoad <- UObject::GetPackageLinker <- ULinkerLoad::VerifyImport <- ValidateImports <- ULinkerLoad::Verify <- ULinkerLoad::ULinkerLoad <- UObject::GetPackageLinker <- ULinkerLoad::VerifyImport <- ValidateImports <- ULinkerLoad::Verify <- ULinkerLoad::ULinkerLoad <- UObject::GetPackageLinker <- ULinkerLoad::VerifyImport <- ValidateImports <- ULinkerLoad::Verify <- ULinkerLoad::ULinkerLoad <- UObject::GetPackageLinker <- ULinkerLoad::VerifyImport <- ValidateImports <- ULinkerLoad::Verify <- ULinkerLoad::ULinkerLoad <- UObject::GetPackageLinker <- UObject::StaticLoadObject <- (Core.Class LineageWarrior.MFighter NULL) <- UObject:rocessEvent <- (GameInfo Entry.GameInfo0, Function Engine.GameInfo.L2NetLogin) <- ULevel::SpawnPlayActor <- UGameEngine::Init <- InitEngine
------------------------------------------------


----------

